# Submersible pump for water changes?



## SolarPear (7 Aug 2018)

My ideal is to get a submersible pump that fits 16/22 hose that can sit in a bucket (temperature match) and return the water from my kitchen to the tank which is roughly 10/15 Meters. While I've seen this process used before on youtube I have no experience with submersibles other than to create flow in an aquarium. 

Any advice?


----------



## alto (7 Aug 2018)

Why not a system such as the Python Water Changer
Thomas video 

(Python brand gets my vote as hose/tubing is excellent quality)

I start the syphon with the dip method (rather than using water pressure) & drain to garden or toilet
Then hook up to tap, adjust water temp, & refill tank
Always use a temp that is lower than tank rather than hotter
I add Prime (just after starting refill) for total tank volume - this will ensure there’s sufficient active ingredient

Seachem page is worth reading if you use Prime

If you prefer to use a submersible pump, just look at pond range pumps - choose one that has a decent flow rate at the “head height” of your tank


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Aug 2018)

SolarPear said:


> My ideal is to get a submersible pump that fits 16/22 hose that can sit in a bucket (temperature match) and return the water from my kitchen to the tank which is roughly 10/15 Meters. While I've seen this process used before on youtube I have no experience with submersibles other than to create flow in an aquarium.
> 
> Any advice?


Yes, just do it. I've been doing this for 3 decades. Don't see what the big deal is. Just get a hose that is long enough to reach wherever the destination is and as mentioned  by alto, use a pump that has enough muscle to get it there. You are not limited to a 16/22 hose. For large tanks this is too slow. I don't even bother with the bucket. I just fill the bathtub or sink.

Cheers,


----------



## SolarPear (7 Aug 2018)

ceg4048 said:


> Yes, just do it. I've been doing this for 3 decades. Don't see what the big deal is. Just get a hose that is long enough to reach wherever the destination is and as mentioned  by alto, use a pump that has enough muscle to get it there. You are not limited to a 16/22 hose. For large tanks this is too slow. I don't even bother with the bucket. I just fill the bathtub or sink.
> 
> Cheers,



I appreciate the heads up. 

I haven't used one before so I'm worried about getting one without enough power. AmazonUK seems limited (or perhaps I'm looking at the wrong specifications) but I plan to go the route.


----------



## Edvet (8 Aug 2018)

There are submersible pumps in DIY stores ( for pumping out overflown basements and so), not effective in volume/watt but good for moving large volumes.


----------



## ian_m (8 Aug 2018)

I used to use a JBLu750 (750l/hr) pump to pump 80 odd litres of warmed dechlorinated water from my kitchen, about 10 meters, to my tank. A standard UK sized hose pipe (12.5mm) pushes onto the u750 pump outlet.

I used to fill two 40 litre tubs with water, added boiled water from kettle to warm it up a bit and added dechlorinator. Did all this on kitchen work top so as keep the height difference between pump and hose outlet as small as possible. If I placed the containers on the kitchen floor the pumped flow rate was noticeable lower as also has to pump a height difference as well.

I powered the pump in the kitchen via a remote controlled switchable mains socket, so when the tank level was reached I could remotely turn the pump off (Byron brand remote controlled socket).

I used a washing machine drain hose holder (and cable ties) to hold the end of the hose pipe in the tank, emptying out in a jug placed in the tank so that substrate/plants/fish would not be washed away.

All worked well when doing infrequent water changes, but all changed when requiring to do weekly 50% high tech water changes so I built a water heater butt, which makes things a lot quicker and simpler.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/water-change-heater-project.25877/

I use a Eheim 1002 (1000l/hr) pump via 16/22mm PVC pipe to empty the water butt into the tank. Needed to be more powerful than the u750 as obviously have to pump over a tank height difference. I now use the JBLu750 (via hosepipe) to pump the waste water onto my front lawn.


----------



## SolarPear (8 Aug 2018)

Edvet said:


> There are submersible pumps in DIY stores ( for pumping out overflown basements and so), not effective in volume/watt but good for moving large volumes.



Hi Edvet. 

I'm not too concerned about noise or wattage so Basement pumps for Volume is definitely something to look into.



ian_m said:


> I used to use a JBLu750 (750l/hr) pump to pump 80 odd litres of warmed dechlorinated water from my kitchen, about 10 meters, to my tank. A standard UK sized hose pipe (12.5mm) pushes onto the u750 pump outlet.
> 
> I used to fill two 40 litre tubs with water, added boiled water from kettle to warm it up a bit and added dechlorinator. Did all this on kitchen work top so as keep the height difference between pump and hose outlet as small as possible. If I placed the containers on the kitchen floor the pumped flow rate was noticeable lower as also has to pump a height difference as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ian

The Ehiem 1002 sounds like a good option and at the very least something to mirror in terms of specs. Do you happen to remember where you bought the remote control plug from and possibly the model number? Sounds like a brilliant addition to water changes in my humble opinion.


----------



## ian_m (8 Aug 2018)

My Byron ones came from a combination of Amazon and Ebay.

I still have them if you are interested, 6 of them and two remotes. The remotes also have time slots so can be used as a timer plug.


----------



## SolarPear (8 Aug 2018)

As always your advice is golden Ian. I'll keep you in mind when I decide to get them.


----------



## Oldguy (27 Aug 2018)

I just use a cheap pond pump. Modern ones do not need to be submerged, but I prefer to keep it under water unless transferring water outside. 13mm to 13 mm straight hose connectors are available on eBay and will fit most garden hoses.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (28 Aug 2018)

Or you could just get a garden hose tap connector. Hozelock do them. Great if you have a combi boiler... just get water straight into the tank from the tap and add dechlotinator.


----------

